# Adria Coral 650SP - Fresh Water Tank



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

What sort of 'bung' do you have in the bottom of your fresh water tank? Ours is a plastic plug with a piece of cord to pull it out. Our problem is when the tank is low on water, it floats out and when you fill up again, water pours straight out the bottom. I tried to buy a new one over the phone from our Dealer, but what was on offer seemed to be completely different, which makes me think ours might not be the original, hence this question. I bought a sink type plug, but this didnt work.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle! 

No doubt we have a similar 110 litre tank. To access the bung, a circular hatch has to be removed from the seat base. Then a large cap is unscrewed to allow an arm to be inserted up to the elbow! Not really a winter job!

Once inside, I can feel the bung which has a handle on it. 

Now, if I ever damaged the bung, I think I'd start looking at wine bottles. If their bungs are too small, maybe those for wine-making demijohns would be appropriate.

If you find a solution, please let us know.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

My tank has a bung with a white plastic lever. I assume that you release the bung by lifting the lever. Not going to try it though.
The lever also serves to hold a red hose down to the bottom of the tank.
My Coral is 2004 model and of a similar age to yours I think.

I'm here on the Costa Del Sol and it's windy, cold and chucking it down with rain. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you Uncle Norm & Pete (and Oxford Wanderer)

The bung with a handle is what the dealer said was supplied, mine just had a piece of plastic like electricians use to hold a bunch of wires together, to pull it out. Unfortunately it comes out on its own when water level is low, hence the post.

Not much fun having the water flow out faster than you can put in! Quite a panic turning off hose and undoing the cushion clips etc. before anymore water is lost. Trouble is, it doesnt happen everytime, so it can catch you unawares.

Never thought about using a wine bottle cork. A VERY good excuse for a drink :lol: Bit too early now though!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Pollydoodle - sorry missed your post last night. Just to confirm our bung is as described above i.e. it has a lever on it. Never opened it :wink: so not sure how secure it is. Don't want to try it to find out. Our model is a 2005 one.

Sue


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

My water tanks has a tap which is accessed from inside the wardrobe - no dipping your arm up to the elbow for me, thanks.

Would one of the 'camping' emergency plugs work? They simply sit on top of the plughole and the weight of the water holds the thing in place. They work very well in a bath or sink.

JohnW


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> My water tanks has a tap which is accessed from inside the wardrobe - no dipping your arm up to the elbow for me, thanks.
> 
> JohnW


I would like to add that the dump valve on my Adria is at the base of the fixed bed, and assume that the tank plug is for flushing the water tank only.

Pete


----------

